
Apache Axis2/C SOAP Library Build for Swift (iOS) - dnbespalov
https://github.com/DmitryBespalov/axis2-ios
======
dnbespalov
Hi all! For anyone interested in using SOAP in iOS: I've adjusted Apache
Axis2/C library to build for iOS so that it can be used in Swift projects.
I've added example project that uses it in Swift. It's just C APIs exposed to
Swift.

